# Sticky  Canadian Online Snowboard Retailers (E-tailers) Guide



## Jenzo

Sportchek

Location

Everywhere

Http://www.SportChek.ca 

Snowboard Brands

Burton
Ride
K2
Firefly 
Sims


Shipping

Save 10% on whole order and free shipping > $150 on now.

Other Comments

Big box store that also sells online. They carry low end stuff and a few higher end models.


******************************************************************

Freeride Board Shop

Location 

BC, Okanagan

Http://www.freerideBoardshop.com
Sale Page

Snowboard Brands


#Lobster
Bataleon
Flow
Forum
Never Summer
Stepchild
Technine
YES

Shipping Comments

Shipping for a board quoted me $20


******************************************************************

True Snowboards

Location 

British Columbia

Http://www.truesnowboards.com

Snowboard Brands

True (A U.K. based brand)

Shipping Comments

$37cdn within Canada via Canada Post shipped from BC
$37usd within the USA via USPS shipped from Wa = we import for you, no brokerage fees!
$0 for all snowboardingforum.com members, same shipping methods as above. 8)

Other Comments

Company based in U.K. but imported to Canada .. good shipping deal 

******************************************************************

Meltdown Snowboard Shop

Location 

Ontario

Http://www.meltdownonline.com

Sales Page

Snowboard Brands

Burton
Forum
Gnu
Libtech
Nitro
Ride
Rome

Shipping Comments

UPS and Canada Post shipping

******************************************************************

Surf Paradise

Location 

Ontario

http://surfparadise.com

Sales Page

Snowboard Brands

Burton
Libtech
Ride
K2
Arbor

Shipping Comments

Free shipping on orders over $75

******************************************************************
Axis Boutique

Location 

Quebec

http://shop.axisboutique.com/

Sales Page

Snowboard Brands

Rome
K2
Couple other single boards

Shipping Comments

Free shipping on orders over $75

Other Comments

Site is francophone with english

******************************************************************

Continued...


----------



## Jenzo

Using a package receiving service


*Note: there are lots of e-tailers in the US that ship to Canada and have many brands. Due to certain retailer agreements some shops won't ship certain brands to Canada. There is a way around this, it is called using a "package receiver". This involves having your package shipped to the receiver company's US address and either having them forward the package to you or you cross the border and pick it up yourself.
*

*Why should I use a package receiver?*

1) You want something small but shipping is high. This happens a lot with the "one deal at a time" places. Say you want some goggles, sunglasses and a hoodie. You can combine shipping on whiskeymilitia, steep and cheap etc. and get the stuff shipped to your receiver. Then you can get the receiver to ship it to you USPS and sometimes avoid the taxes and high shipping costs. Another way to swing this is the fact that 99% of American retailers offer free shipping at some point. So, if you get your stuff shipped to the receiver for free then get the receiver to forward the goods you only have to pay one shipping cost + the receiver fee.

2) You want something big, like a snowboard. In this case I get it shipped to the receiver and then go pick it up myself. Info on doing that below.

3) You want a whole heap of items, or do a "group buy" for friends at the same time and cross the border, pick it up and self clear it.

4) You have to use common sense, add up your gas money, taxes and the shipping and receiving fees so you know if it is really worth it, for me it is for certain things.

*How do I bring items back across the border?*

1) You need a passport or enhanced driver's license to cross the border. An enhanced license is really easy to get, takes about a week from the appointment to getting it in the mail.

2) BRING ALL RECEIPTS WITH YOU. Don't rely on the retailer packing slips, sometimes they forget.

3) When you get to the receiver's office you will have to pay the package holding fees, these are usually about $4-5/package, some places offer bulk discounts. I always open the packages in case the border dudes want to see inside.

3) Tell the border patrol the truth. When you go through to the US just say you are picking up goods from receiver X and coming right back.
If you stay in the states for a few days you are eligible to a certain amount of goods, or else you may have to pay all duty and taxes. When heading back into Canada just tell the truth again, that you picked up packages from a package receiver and have the receipts ready. They usually ask you what the total value of the items are, so have that tally in mind.
You will have to park, and go inside. Once you show the receipts you pay maybe duty and always taxes (most of the time I have not had to pay any duty, just depends on the person and the receipts really). Then they send you on your way!
*
What are some package receivers I can use?*

There are a LOT of them, just google to see what is close to you. Here are some close in BC.

www.hagensofblaine.com
Pickup only. $5.00 a package. Closest to Vancouver, located in Blaine, Wa.

http://www.packageexpress.com
My favorite, located in Sumas, Wa. They forward packages via USPS up to a certain weight. You must register with them and get a customer number and put that in your addresses.

http://www.myshiphappens.com
Locations in Sumas and Oroville (Oroville is nearest to the Okanagan/Kootenays).
They don't forward packages. Just need name and address to use the service.

http://www.bettasservices.com
Located in Oroville. Does not forward packages. Sign up with name/phone number.

http://tsbshipping.com/services.htm
Located in Point Roberts, Wa. Pickup only.

http://www.thelettercarrier.com/services
Located in Point Roberts, Wa. Pickup only.

www.attheborderstorage.com
Located in Sweet grass, MT, close to Alberta.

Package forwarders - There are a bunch of package forwarders out there that act like a US address, such as myus.com. I have not found these package forwarding only places to be worth it, they charge monthly fees, receiving fees and shipping fees on top. 



Online Snowboard Retailers located in USA but Canadian-friendly

Note: Since there are so many retailers this is going to be a work in progress and if you have any experience with US companies let me know so I can add them to the list. I am writing this out like a list now to save space.


*Companies that ship USPS. USPS is usually cheaper and you may or may not be charged tax/duty.*


Park 2 Peak  - Awesome, they offer USPS first class so super cheap shipping!

Prolens  - Fantastic source for aftermarket goggle lenses or goggs themselves. They shipped to me super fast and cheap.

Daddies Board Shop

Soltice Supply - One of my favourites, they ship all brands quick and great service.

Trusnow(Formerly Sierra Snowboard).

Galactic Snowsports - Low end. discounted and used goods.

Wired Sport - REALLY cheap shipping. Shipping costs legit. Seems they only sell package deals.

The House - Shipping brand restrictions. They do offer USPS/Fedex however.

*WARNING: The following companies MUST be used with a shipping receiver. They do not ship many brands to Canada and their shipping rates are out to lunch. However they are the biggest companies and I am listing them just because they often have free shipping and huge selections, so it is often worth using a shipping receiver or forwarder. I save big using Package Express.*

Dogfunk.com

Backcountry.com

WhiskeyMilitia.com

Steep and Cheap

Department of Goods

Backcountry.com, Backcountryoutlet.com, Dogfunk.com, Steepandcheap.com, Whiskeymilitia.com are owned/operated by Backcountry Corp. However, you can combine carts, and all offer the tariff included shipping. All have shipping brand restrictions.

Evo 
******************************************************************


Please let me know if you know of anything I can add to this list!


----------



## Jenzo

Space Reserved


----------



## Jenzo

Space Reserved


----------



## Jenzo

Space Reserved


----------



## Guest

True Snowboards

Location 

British Columbia

Http://www.truesnowboards.com

Snowboard Brands


True (sold online only, no in store retail or the accompanying retail markup.)

Shipping Comments

$37cdn within Canada via Canada Post shipped from BC
$37usd within the USA via USPS shipped from Wa = we import for you, no brokerage fees!
$0 for all snowboardingforum.com members, same shipping methods as above. 8)


----------



## Jenzo

Oh cool I saw your site but didn't realise it was Canadian. Adding to the list now.


----------



## Jenzo

Heads up to any Canadians, I did order 3 pairs of Oakley gogs from *Tramdock* and a Burton Jacket with the duty included option, they came and there were no other duty costs  Pretty good deal even with exchange rate bunk.


----------



## WhistlerBound

Thanks again for getting this list together. It was a great resource when I was tracking down NS snowboards and Rome bindings in Canada.

Some feedback:

The Boardroom Shop
I have been dealing with both the online guys as well as directly with the West 4th Avenue shop. They have been very helpful in dealing with someone trying to organise something from Australia, and they have gone the extra yard to make things work (props to Merideth in particular).

Alter Ego Sports
Helpful guy (Chris), quick response. Unfortunately they didn't have the gear I was after in stock and they weren't able guarantee being able to get hold of it in time, but they were up-front about it. It's apparent that not everything in their online shop is actually in stock, or normally stocked for that matter, so bear that in mind if you order online without talking to them first.

Xtreme Adrenaline Board Shop
Quick initial response to my email promising to get back to me "shortly" once they had checked with their supplier. Nothing heard since (4 days ago).

Mission Snow and Skate
Not an online retailer, but very helpful with organising things in advance over the phone (if you happen to be passing through Calgary). Props to Macky.


----------



## Jenzo

Ok some more updates from my pre-snow mass buying spree.. I need a bunch of stuff by the 13th of Nov cuz I am going up to Jasper to board Marmot Basin.

*Think Empire*

I ordered 2 on sale snowboard bags Sunday night, and got them Monday via Fedex! I paid 15ish buck extra shipping for express shipping but I didn't think it'd be THAT fast :laugh:

*Xtreme-Adrenaline*

Ok so these guys finally got Never Summer Boards in, then guess what only in Size 155! Oh well... I emailed to ask about it they said the product was "Extremely Allocated"

*The Board Room*

I broke down to pay some taxes cuz I really wanted the Never Summer SL-R, got free shipping on my Never Summer SL-R 158 and 2 pairs of binders. Fairly quick shipping and I got the green board base.

I have ordered a bunch of stuff from the states from *Remember Delaware*, *Backcountry.com * and *Dogfunk* will report when I get the items


----------



## legallyillegal

Have you had to pay the GST and PST on stuff from Backcountry/Outlet/Dogfunk shipped via UPS World Ease?

I have a US shipping address (yay free US shipping, faster than USPS Priority! UPS truck apparently goes non-stop from SLC to Seattle) which I use and then just bring the stuff over the border myself, and Customs has never made me pay any taxes on anything.


----------



## Jenzo

Nope, no taxes.. all included in the shipping option. For me the 3 hour drive to the border and the stress prohibits that being an option... I hate crossing the border I swear I feel guilty everytime like I had 3 lbs of meth stuffed in my butt or something.


----------



## legallyillegal

Interesting.

Pay ridiculous int'l shipping rate vs Take a chance at tax-free declaring


----------



## Guest

I ordered from Empire a few months back even though I'm an Amurrican. I was looking for 08 white Rome 390's and my girl was looking for a Rome Label, and that site was the only one where either of us could find what we were looking for. Prices weren't fantastic, but I was impressed with that, and customer service was cool enough to call me and warn me that the bindings wouldn't fit the board.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for this great thread, so hard finding retailers that ship from Canada, and taxes on int'l shipping are absolutely ridiculous.

Here's another great site.
WWW.ALTERNATIVE113.COM


----------



## Jenzo

Honestly I don't find the duty included shipping option from UPS to be that expensive having done a lot of calculations, when you calculate in the lower price of American goods, then remember that you have to pay taxes on stuff in Canada as well as shipping, even with the exchange rate it comes out cheaper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

...unless you order from True Snowboards - Advanced Snowboard Design and Engineering, as we've yet to adjust canadian pricing for currency differences & have no immediate plans to do so.


----------



## legallyillegal

Splame?
10char


----------



## RidePowder

Freeride

FreerideBoardshop.com | Coolest boardshop in the okanagan

brands:
Bataleon
Burton
Capita
DC
Flow
Forum
Never Summer
Option
Stepchild
technine


----------



## Jenzo

Added Alternative 113 and Free ride board shop. Thanks for the tips totally missed those.


----------



## Jenzo

Update: I ordered from Remeberdelaware.com and didn't recieve any shipping information although on their website it said my items were shipped. 

Waited 2 weeks before I asked what was going on with my order. They had quick service, and told me that they ship stuff to Canada all at once to avoid customers having to pay large amounts of duty... and that I would receive an email with shipping info later that day. 

While this is all well and good they did not indicate this when I purchased the items, so having to wait this long was kind of a bummer. They didn't send me any confirmation so I had to ask again this weekend and they did inform me quickly of the shipping info finally. They said they will fix this problem so hopefully they do, I would rather just pay more then wait 2 weeks personally


----------



## Jenzo

UPDATE: Finally received my purchase from Rememberdelaware. While their customer service is great and the product arrived safely the shipping to Canada took nearly a month,and for some godforsaken reason UPS shipped my package from Utah to Winnipeg, back to Vancouver then to me  which is bizzare since everything else Ive ordered from Utah goes straight thru Washington state... however I didn't have to pay duty or taxes!


Just ordered a park board + bindings from alternative113. I messed up my order and they fixed it fast via live chat. Prices seem really good as well. I eagerly await my park board :laugh:


----------



## Guest

All these online stores got the same prices as regular stores but + shipping
whats a point of buying there?


----------



## legallyillegal

Selection? No pushy 22 year old salesmen/women? Always open?


----------



## Jenzo

For me its ease of comparison shopping, cheap deals, I can spend 2 hours browsing 20 stores online whereas hit up maybe 2 stores with 1/10 the selection in town.

More relaxing, noone looking over your shoulder.

Noone anywhere close to me sells neversummer or flow, POC or bern for example.

I do go to local shops as well for things like boots and clothes.


----------



## boarderaholic

I'm gonna toss this up as a sticky...


----------



## Jenzo

Just got snowboard n bindings from alternative 113, killer prices there on clearance stuff, plus got a free pair of burton pipe gloves with order. Only complaint is that I ordered fedex shipping and they sent it canada post.


----------



## Guest

Hey man this is great, this forum kills and this thread is super helpful. i order online from shops all the time. here is my experience

*Source Boards:* Ordered a skateboard and got it in like 3 days. Then I ordered two snowboards and three weeks later I had to call them. they said that because the two boards were exaclty the same that they thought it might be an error but no one ever bothered to contact me to see. They then sent them out, so good and no so good.

*Boardzone*: ordered two helmets and got them in 5 days, then ordered some wrist guards and they never came so i contacted them and I guess they were out of stock but no one ever said anything or contacted me. and the person i talked to didn't give a crap and was bitch and rude like they didn't even care.

*Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop*: Ordered a hoodie and got it like 2 days later. Also contacted them about some stuff that I didn't see and they got back to me in one hour and ordered it for me from their supplier. Took only a few days to get it there and then 3 days to me so I was pretty stoked. I have ordered a few more times and got the same great personable service...and they have a ton of my favorite...Nomis hoodies.

My conclusion so far is that sometimes you have good results and sometime no. as long as a shop handles problems with good customer service then i am stoked on them. Also I know that sometimes it takes shops a while to get back to you because they are waiting for someone to get back to them when dealing with suppliers...ha ha... i used to work in a shop so i know....crap runs down hill.

i will keep you guys updated when i order from more shops or the same.


----------



## legallyillegal

Shred4Life-Bro said:


> *Boardzone*: ordered two helmets and got them in 5 days, then ordered some wrist guards and they never came so i contacted them and I guess they were out of stock but no one ever said anything or contacted me. and the person i talked to didn't give a crap and was bitch and rude like they didn't even care.


kmcdougall AT boardzone . com


----------



## Jenzo

ftr I edited out Corbett's and Mountain Magic, Mountain Magic still had 2006 stuff at 2006 prices in their "shop" and Corbetts really has nothing online.


----------



## Guest

damn that site is addicting , it seems that i only have to pay like 6bucks on top for shipment to europe
(if i want to buy a bag) , i'm doubting to do it


----------



## Jenzo

I just have to say, backcountry.com is freakin amazing customer service. I ordered a pair of goggles before Xmas (on the 20th) and they were supposed to arrive via UPS express shipping on the 24th.. they didn't infact they disappeared off the radar, so I phoned UPS on the 29th and they told me to contact backcountry to run a trace. I contacted them and they offered to give me a refund or send a new pair free...hmm too bad I didn't "lose" a Burton Vapor in the mail :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

thanks for the info. really helpful


----------



## Guest

we just sent out 4 more boards to canadian customers sans s&h charge 8) & the offer still stands to all snowboardingforum.com members.

if you have any questions about our sticks, feel free to message me or email [email protected] & keep checking back to the site for a feedback/review page i plan on posting later this week with the emails/messages we've gotten back from those riding our boards.


----------



## BigC_ 13

Just ordered my new board from Daddies boardshop, 
Theres an option under shipping to get it from UPS instead of the USPS, and its only $24 instead of $30, plus it only takes 2 days to ship to BC, you would normal pay like 70+ for shipping that fast. 
also if you enter the coupon code: SILVERFISH you get $5 off your order
definetly a BC friendly site!


----------



## futurefunk

I ordered a helmet from Showcase right before they took over the Westbeach store on 4th. Never got a confirmation on my order after a week so I called all three stores but got no answers. Left a msg on someone's voice mail. Emailed them and got nothing. Anywho, one month later, I get a notice from Fedex saying my stuff's been sent. By that time I already got my helmet from someplace else.

Ordered from Empire Skate. Pretty quick response from them regarding my questions. Ordered a 165cm boardbag from them but they sent me a 157 which couldn't fit my board. Turns out they didn't have any 165cm but thought I would be cool with a smaller bag. Sent it back and got my money back.


----------



## Guest

*Ordered more stuff*

Hey . Ordered some more stuff from *SourceBoards*....got the stuff I ordered and in decent time.

Ordered a Rome Agent board from *Xtreme Adrenaline boardshop*. Super sick selection of Rome Boards and Bindings and got it super fast.

all is good in the west !!! Droppin in on Whistler this week...stoked


----------



## Guest

Ordered my board from The Boardroom - Snowboard, Skateboard, Wakeboard, Surfboard. Ordered the board Thursday night, got it Thursday afternoon. Pretty quick, and it arrived in time for me to rip it up on the long weekend in Ontario / Quebec. Definitely would recommend them. Plus, they also only charged GST, which was a bonus.


----------



## Guest

Rambler said:


> Ordered my board from The Boardroom - Snowboard, Skateboard, Wakeboard, Surfboard. Plus, they also only charged GST, which was a bonus.


that's because they're in vancouver, bc, & thus are only required to charge provincial sales tax to british columbians. same goes for us, bc'ers pay gst & pst, the rest of the country pays gst only.


----------



## Zee

Snocon has a really good sale on right now, and they ship via USPS to Canada.

I have bought from there before.


----------



## Guest

Thanks heaps for putting this list up, it'll really come in handy for me later in the year...


----------



## wcweric

Any Canadian have experience of ordering snowboarder from Sierrasnowboard.com.
Other than GST and PST, what other hidden cost will be charged if ship the order by UPS Express service.....


----------



## legallyillegal

wcweric said:


> Any Canadian have experience of ordering snowboarder from Sierrasnowboard.com.
> Other than GST and PST, what other hidden cost will be charged if ship the order by UPS Express service.....


UPS Brokerage Fees

Although I'll take USPS/CanadaPost over UPS any day.


----------



## wcweric

I am actually looking for Rome Agent, which selling for US$245 at Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free shipping to U.S., but it can only be shipped by UPS. It seems too many hidden cost go after GST and PST, better get it in Canada! 
Do you guys know any good place can get Rome Agent 156, thanks !


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> UPS Brokerage Fees
> 
> Although I'll take USPS/CanadaPost over UPS any day.


I was hesitant to order from sierrasnowboard if only because it takes longer to arrive. The one thing you always have to factor in is conversion of funds, potential border fees, and shipping. You may not always get charged the border fees if they ship it as a gift.


----------



## dlau247

nice research that will help alot of people but i think buying from US is alot better because of cheaper prices even with the exchange rate.


----------



## Guest

Just received my bindings from *boardzone.com*.. Ordered Thursday night, came in last night on Monday. Very satisfied so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Jenzo

dlau247 said:


> nice research that will help alot of people but i think buying from US is alot better because of cheaper prices even with the exchange rate.


Eh tough call, not really now that our dollar is so bloody low, shipping + duty + exchange = ouch


----------



## dlau247

Jenzo said:


> Eh tough call, not really now that our dollar is so bloody low, shipping + duty + exchange = ouch


depends what retail store u go to in Canada. At the beginning of the season and the end board prices were still 700-600 for the good brands.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to let everyone know that the customer service at *Empire Skateboards | Snowboards* (link) is fantastic.

I bought a pair of pants from them on sale, but they turned out to be too big. Normally, when it's a sale item they don't allow returns, but since they had a smaller size of the same pants, the gentleman I talked to was kind enough to let me exchange the pants by buying the right size again, and refunding the charges for the larger ones as soon as they got them back from me. Well today I got both the refund and the pants of the right size, a mere 2 business days later.

Great service :thumbsup: I'll definitely be back to shop there again


----------



## blasphemy

guys please a quick question i dont have time to read all that passed. how much aproximatley does it cost to ship bindings from sierrasnowboard to canada?


----------



## Guest

blasphemy said:


> guys please a quick question i dont have time to read all that passed. how much aproximatley does it cost to ship bindings from sierrasnowboard to canada?



Why not go through the checkout process and see for yourself? Plug in your address and it will tell you before you buy. I haven't bought binders there, but I would guess $20-30 for shipping. 

Or just pick it up stateside if you live near the border and it's free.


----------



## blasphemy

what about those additional charges some users were talking about..?


----------



## Guest

blasphemy said:


> what about those additional charges some users were talking about..?



Dunno. I thought they were included, but maybe I'm thinking of USPS pickups and this is a UPS-specific scam? I've picked alot of stuff up at the border in the last few years, so I usually avoid that stuff, but I've got a UPS ground shipment coming this week, so I'll post back if there are severe markups...for something like bindings I doubt it would be that bad. Go to sierra and check out the customer service forum.


----------



## Guest

bubb_rubb said:


> Dunno. I thought they were included, but maybe I'm thinking of USPS pickups and this is a UPS-specific scam? I've picked alot of stuff up at the border in the last few years, so I usually avoid that stuff, but I've got a UPS ground shipment coming this week, so I'll post back if there are severe markups...for something like bindings I doubt it would be that bad. Go to sierra and check out the customer service forum.



Okay, got this package from UPS last week with no extra charges. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

I have just recently ordered a pair of nomis shoes and a nomis t-shirt off of xtreme adrenaline and am very satisfied with their service. It has only been four days and i have already recieved my t-shirt. The nomis shoes are going to come soon due to the fact that they are coming from vancouver and the shirt has come from regina. Overall fast delivery, good customer service, and this is practically the only place where i have found nomis shoes in an online store.


----------



## Guest

*for the girls?*

It doesn't seem that too many people are talking about where girls can get their gear. I live in Canada and have ordered a few times from the US. I used shreddingbetty - they were really good about sending my snowboard quickly and their pricing was good too. I like that they only carry girls gear, so there's a pretty big selection to choose from...


----------



## m_jel

Boarderchick121 said:


> It doesn't seem that too many people are talking about where girls can get their gear. I live in Canada and have ordered a few times from the US. I used shreddingbetty - they were really good about sending my snowboard quickly and their pricing was good too. I like that they only carry girls gear, so there's a pretty big selection to choose from...


basically any board shop that takes anything even a little seriously will have "girls stuff" 



look around


----------



## legallyillegal

m_jel said:


> basically any board shop that takes anything even a little seriously will have "girls stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> look around


you're talking to a bot


----------



## m_jel

legallyillegal said:


> you're talking to a bot


they're the best in bed i heard


----------



## Guest

m_jel said:


> they're the best in bed i heard



true...true


----------



## shredder07

anyone ship from daddiesboardshop to canada via usps? are there additional brokerage fees that your have to pay?


----------



## BigC_ 13

shredder07 said:


> anyone ship from daddiesboardshop to canada via usps? are there additional brokerage fees that your have to pay?


I got my board from them this year and yes, I had to pay an additional $70 in broker fees, which wasn't that bad considering I still saved money on what I would have paid for the board ordering it from the one store that I could find it in in Canada.


----------



## legallyillegal

Canada Post will charge taxes on the assessed value of the product (although sometimes they don't charge anything), and they may charge a few dollars for brokerage (I think it was $8 for Express and $5 for Priority).


----------



## Jenzo

Ill start updating this soon, bicycling takes over my life in the summer :laugh:


----------



## tlatmdeh

Soo.. what's the chepaest shop to buy?(Considering tax/duties/shippings and shit) That has neversummer SL-R..I thought i'd just go to evogear retailer shop and pick it up but there's like 200 shops here..


----------



## hanzosteel

hey folks,
i just wanted to report that i just received my union bindings from solstice supply in the US and they are legit. took less than a week to arrive in toronto from wherever they are... oregon, i think... via usps and canada post and they even saved me the duties by declaring it as a gift without me needing to ask them to do it. great prices on well known and not so well known brands. so, hit 'em up. thanks solstice and this sticky. cheers.


----------



## sse9011

hanzosteel said:


> hey folks,
> i just wanted to report that i just received my union bindings from solstice supply in the US and they are legit. took less than a week to arrive in toronto from wherever they are... oregon, i think... via usps and canada post and they even saved me the duties by declaring it as a gift without me needing to ask them to do it. great prices on well known and not so well known brands. so, hit 'em up. thanks solstice and this sticky. cheers.


Are you serious? Hmm i should consider buying ther!


----------



## happydude

who in canada sells K2 snowboards online? i'm looking for the Believer 151. K2 won't ship to canada from the states.


----------



## m_jel

happydude said:


> who in canada sells K2 snowboards online? i'm looking for the Believer 151. K2 won't ship to canada from the states.


where in canada are you?


----------



## happydude

regina. we have one shop that sells k2, but they didn't bring in the believer. maybe they can get one for me but the guy i talked to didn't say he could. might have to talk with a manager or something. i want to know how much they are in canada.


----------



## m_jel

ummmm, i saw the price and completely forget how much it was. I was really looking in to one myself before a couple guys at the toronto snow show turned me away from that and to either parkstar/darkstar, turbo dream, or the ride dh (which i ended up getting). They were saying that the believer just felt dead.


----------



## legallyillegal

sportchek has an online store now

canadian msrp for K2/Ride is 10-20% higher than US msrp


----------



## m_jel

legallyillegal said:


> sportchek has an online store now
> 
> canadian msrp for K2/Ride is 10-20% higher than US msrp


hmmm, interesting. The believer is a lot cheaper on the sportchek website than i saw in the shop. In shop it was closer to $600 if not at or above 600


----------



## legallyillegal

last year K2 stuff was priced at par with the US MSRP (at least at stores that didn't do their own little ripoff-markup)

this year, not


----------



## DC5R

I paid $550 for the Believer two seasons ago from Scotties in Whitby. I don't know what they are running like now. Also, I've noticed that not too many shops which normally carry K2 are carrying this year's Believer. I am surprised, but if what m_jel heard is true, I guess I can understand why.

M_jel, after riding the DH put up a review. I got to demo a DH last season for *one* run down the hill and thought it to be a decent but didn't get enough time on it to really make a decision as to whether or not I liked it.


----------



## m_jel

yea man, for sure. Apparently the DH hasn't changed except for the graphics from last year, so I grabbed last year's model for $270 cheaper than this years. Even Scotties isn't carrying the believer this year because they were saying that they didn't sell well last year, so I don't really know what's up with it.


----------



## happydude

thanks for the input! i can't really find the Believer in the size i want so now i am leaning toward the Evil twin 151 from bataleon or the Rook 152 from nitro. they are both about $550.
i went and looked at the evil twin today at this place Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop :: Outerwear, Streetwear, Snowboard and Skateboard
good shop! really nice owners. if i buy in regina it will be from them. the board seems pretty ok,size and shape i want just not sure about that TBT base yet.
the Nitro Rook i haven't seen yet but it sounds good. are nitro boards any good?
Empire Skateboards-Snowboards || store.thinkempire.com - Nitro Rook 152


----------



## Guest

*yes buy from XA*



happydude said:


> thanks for the input! i can't really find the Believer in the size i want so now i am leaning toward the Evil twin 151 from bataleon or the Rook 152 from nitro. they are both about $550.
> i went and looked at the evil twin today at this place Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop :: Outerwear, Streetwear, Snowboard and Skateboard
> good shop! really nice owners. if i buy in regina it will be from them. the board seems pretty ok,size and shape i want just not sure about that TBT base yet.
> the Nitro Rook i haven't seen yet but it sounds good. are nitro boards any good?
> Empire Skateboards-Snowboards || store.thinkempire.com - Nitro Rook 152


hey dude, good call on getting XA to hook you up with your Bataleon. i got my first Stepchild board there last season and they were super stoked to sit down and spend like a half an hour talking to me about the product and what Stepchild reps in the snow industry. you could really tell that all these guys want to do is ride and help other people to get as stoked as they are to ride. Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop has the goods and the right people.


----------



## Free_Rider

Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Loaded Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home

Ordered my Never Summer SL-R from them on November 3rd and just recieved it today November 11. They were very helpful over the phone about all the questions that I had. 

I would have liked to support the local shop to me, but they couldn't get me the correct size so I had to order online.

Regardless it was cheaper for me in the end by $164 and that's including the shipping and duites I had to pay. 

All in all Daddies Board Shop gets a 5/5 from me.


----------



## Jenzo

Cool to see this thread helped some people... gonna update the info now.

Next week first snowboarding of my season! wewt!


----------



## Jenzo

Ok, Ive updated all the snowboard brands, shipping, removed a shop that no longer seems to be online etc. Also added sales pages where available. Whats up with boardzone? They have no snowboards on their site and are still advertising a summer sale, hmm..


----------



## legallyillegal

don't know what's up with boardzone, but i've seen more snowboard stuff in west49 this year


----------



## DC5R

Didn't West49 buy out Boardzone a few years back. That's why the Boardzone in Toronto is now Sanctuary.


----------



## m_jel

DC5R said:


> Didn't West49 buy out Boardzone a few years back. That's why the Boardzone in Toronto is now Sanctuary.


yep .


----------



## Guest

DC5R said:


> Didn't West49 buy out Boardzone a few years back. That's why the Boardzone in Toronto is now Sanctuary.


sanction on steeles between yonge and bathurst. only snowboard & skateboard only store in the area. nice guys as well.


----------



## m_jel

haha you're one of those guys eh? all about snowboard/skate only, i went to a couple of those shops at the snow show, asked about K2, they laughed saying it wasn't a "snowboard company" i laughed and walked outta their store with 5 friends who were looking to buy things from them


----------



## Guest

m_jel said:


> haha you're one of those guys eh? all about snowboard/skate only, i went to a couple of those shops at the snow show, asked about K2, they laughed saying it wasn't a "snowboard company" i laughed and walked outta their store with 5 friends who were looking to buy things from them


Actually i'm one of the guys who goes to all the shops in the area (nothing else to do since theres no snow yet). Kenmark, Senecal, Sanction, Skiis & bikes, Sign of the skier, sporting life. I've ordered lots online from brociety & dogfunk & Empire. I try to support local, but i've got to think with my wallet as well. It is nice to go to a store thats dedicated as well. Some stores just seem to have boards as an afterthought & the sales guys don't really know alot about the product. I'm noticing a lot of the stores seem to have ordered much less product this year and even the lines of snowboards are kind of thin. Like big on burtons mid to lower end, then some elans. But Sanction has the most diverse product in the area. But the highest end stuff that i've seen has been at the sporting life downtown. 


So actually i'm not one of those 'core' guys, to each his own.

Actually I used to have the old K2 brian savard w/ the wolf and the moon graphic. Nice board till i popped it.


----------



## hanzosteel

sanction is the best store in the area. their post and pre-season sales on last year's stuff are just as good as any US online store - they don't have much left now though. get to know them and they will treat you right. charles, the owner, hooked me up for my team gullwing months ago for cheaper than all the US online stores, even during the black friday, cyber monday specials because i've bought from them many times. and thier staff know their shit unlike most other stores in the g.t.a. like i said, support them and they will hook you up, proper.


----------



## m_jel

breaking100 said:


> Actually i'm one of the guys who goes to all the shops in the area (nothing else to do since theres no snow yet). Kenmark, Senecal, Sanction, Skiis & bikes, Sign of the skier, sporting life. I've ordered lots online from brociety & dogfunk & Empire. I try to support local, but i've got to think with my wallet as well. It is nice to go to a store thats dedicated as well. Some stores just seem to have boards as an afterthought & the sales guys don't really know alot about the product. I'm noticing a lot of the stores seem to have ordered much less product this year and even the lines of snowboards are kind of thin. Like big on burtons mid to lower end, then some elans. But Sanction has the most diverse product in the area. But the highest end stuff that i've seen has been at the sporting life downtown.
> 
> 
> So actually i'm not one of those 'core' guys, to each his own.
> 
> Actually I used to have the old K2 brian savard w/ the wolf and the moon graphic. Nice board till i popped it.


good, good. I personally think all this "core" talk is a load of crap. Probably close to half of the kids these days wouldn't touch a "ski company board" because its not "core", regardless of how much tech, quality, care, etc is put into it, which is completely stupid


----------



## leif

hanzosteel said:


> sanction is the best store in the area. their post and pre-season sales on last year's stuff are just as good as any US online store - they don't have much left now though. get to know them and they will treat you right. charles, the owner, hooked me up for my team gullwing months ago for cheaper than all the US online stores, even during the black friday, cyber monday specials because i've bought from them many times. and thier staff know their shit unlike most other stores in the g.t.a. like i said, support them and they will hook you up, proper.


I like the guys in sanction, I used to visit about once a week before I went away to western. They treat you right there and are nice if you spend some money and are nice to them. I also only shop for snow stuff at sanction or kenmark because they are true winter sports shops, unlike skiis and biikes or sportcheck. 
All of my skate money goes towards sanction, because like I said they are the only real shop relatively close to me. 



m_jel said:


> good, good. I personally think all this "core" talk is a load of crap. Probably close to half of the kids these days wouldn't touch a "ski company board" because its not "core", regardless of how much tech, quality, care, etc is put into it, which is completely stupid


That is the biggest load of shit I have ever heard. Other than the fact that one of my buddy's sweater binders is starting to get a little worked in,' K2 makes great boards. Also, I absolutely love salomon boots and their board line this year is impressive. If I could pick an all around sponsor it would definitely be salomon due to their wide line of quality products.


----------



## bluetroll

i haven't been to sanction since they were boardzone... man i hated going to boardzone, the employees were stuck up and rude.

the sign of the skier is my favourite shop... though kenmark is up there too, along with skiis and biikes.


----------



## Guest

The only place i've gotten rude service was the firehouse in Old Markham.


----------



## millerman




----------



## skylar

What do you guys think about that Alternative 113 page. Im thinking of getting a board off of there. Has anybody else dealt with them?


----------



## chubsm

Hey guys, just ordered a board from Sierra, their shipping is unbelievable, I ordered it yesterday at 4 pm, and I got it at my door today at 330, in London Ontario. I did have to pay 50 bucks ontop of the 35 dollar shipping for duties and extra charges crap... but still worth it.


----------



## jay777

Hey guys/girls, I don't know if anyone has posted this yet but Sporting Life has some sweet deals going on right now. 

I bought some stuff because it was half price and they had the cheapest prices, and the prices were in CDN dollars! 

I got great deals on some outwear and necessities like snowboard socks and gloves!

Sporting Life Online Store | CLEARANCE | EQUIPMENT

Free shipping on orders over $100 too.


----------



## Guest

*solstice*

yeah, i also ordered a lib tech from Snowboard Sale: Airblaster, Ashbury, Grenade, Holden, Nikita, Nixon. although I'm in New York and Vermont, it came wicked fast. i also went back and got a holden jacket and grenade gloves... not to mention the ashbury goggles

the site is sick


----------



## Guest

jay777 said:


> Hey guys/girls, I don't know if anyone has posted this yet but Sporting Life has some sweet deals going on right now.
> 
> I bought some stuff because it was half price and they had the cheapest prices, and the prices were in CDN dollars!
> 
> I got great deals on some outwear and necessities like snowboard socks and gloves!
> 
> Sporting Life Online Store | CLEARANCE | EQUIPMENT
> 
> Free shipping on orders over $100 too.


I ordered from them on dec 29, 2009, but still havent received my package yet... anyone who has boughten anything from sportinglife.ca experience lateness when it came to shipping?


----------



## Guest

skylar said:


> What do you guys think about that Alternative 113 page. Im thinking of getting a board off of there. Has anybody else dealt with them?


Ive used alternative and empire. No real issues. Pretty fast on shipping and deals are decent.


----------



## Guest

I have a question.. I'm planning to order a board from Dogfunk.com. It says it is only "available for US shipment only", is there anyway when I process the order. They might over ride it & send it through?


----------



## leif

dar.E said:


> *only* "available for US shipment *only*"


They can not send certain things to canada. So no, do not waste your money.


----------



## Jenzo

dar.E said:


> I have a question.. I'm planning to order a board from Dogfunk.com. It says it is only "available for US shipment only", is there anyway when I process the order. They might over ride it & send it through?


I dunno they did screw up once and send me 3 pairs of Oakley from WM :thumbsup::laugh:. only other way is to get it shipped to a package receiver. If you're in BC you can check out Package Express.


----------



## Guest

Jenzo said:


> I dunno they did screw up once and send me 3 pairs of Oakley from WM :thumbsup::laugh:. only other way is to get it shipped to a package receiver. If you're in BC you can check out Package Express.


OMG, this service is awesome.. I can't believe they have that in the West Coast. I just asked them a question to see if they can ship to me in Canada.. 

Thanks dude.


----------



## Jenzo

dar.E said:


> OMG, this service is awesome.. I can't believe they have that in the West Coast. I just asked them a question to see if they can ship to me in Canada..
> 
> Thanks dude.


The best way though is to go across the border, pick it up from Package Express and self broker it. I self-brokered a bunch of stuff last year was very easy. You just bring your goods to the window, declare your items then they send you inside to pay the duty/taxes. Package express will forward you anything though, but of course then you have to pay shipping costs. I use it to buy stuff from Overstock.com a lot because they don;t ship half their good shit to Canada either.


----------



## Guest

Jenzo said:


> The best way though is to go across the border, pick it up from Package Express and self broker it. I self-brokered a bunch of stuff last year was very easy. You just bring your goods to the window, declare your items then they send you inside to pay the duty/taxes. Package express will forward you anything though, but of course then you have to pay shipping costs. I use it to buy stuff from Overstock.com a lot because they don;t ship half their good shit to Canada either.


hmmm... I already ordered from Backcountry, and they are apart of dogfunk yes?.. Anyways I made it alot easier for me & put the shipping address to my relative in the U.S. Problem solved..


----------



## jay777

hotdog29 said:


> I ordered from them on dec 29, 2009, but still havent received my package yet... anyone who has boughten anything from sportinglife.ca experience lateness when it came to shipping?


My order took a little while, only because some of the stuff I ordered was out of stock and they had to get it from another source. 

I inquired about what was taking so long and that is what they told me. 

When I got the email that my order had been shipped, it showed up in 2 days.


----------



## Adam C

Snowboard, Skateboard. Détaillant autorisé des produits BURTON en ligne. A lot of things are on sale for 40% off!!


----------



## Zee

I have to put in a BIG KUDOS for Sierra Snowboards. Best online shopping experience ever. I bought a Rome Postermania and 390's on the 50% off sale. Shipping was ~$35 via FedEX. Ordwer was placed late March 1, and the stuff was at my door before noon on March 3. Taxes+Duty was $27. When ordering, be sure to choose Priority because brokerage is included.

So, for <$400 I have a board and bindings, that's less than the price of the board alone locally!


----------



## Adam C

I'm impressed with alternative113.com. I ordered my board and bindings on Sunday they got around to shipping it Tuesday and I received it today so two days for shipping thanks to puralator.


----------



## Zee

Empire Snowboards (thinkempire.com) is weak.

Bought my son a pair of Burton pants for 20% off last week, shipping was super expensive and slow. They didn't get here till yesterday, about a week to ship within Canada is pretty crappy. Not only that, now the pants are 40% off, and Empire does no price adjustments. thumbsdown:
I always buy something small from a store before I spend more money with them... these guys are crossed off the list.

For Canadian retailers, I like The Boardroom Vancouver, Source Snowboards, and Island Snow out of Kelowna.


----------



## seant46

Zee said:


> Empire Snowboards (thinkempire.com) is weak.
> 
> Bought my son a pair of Burton pants for 20% off last week, shipping was super expensive and slow. They didn't get here till yesterday, about a week to ship within Canada is pretty crappy. Not only that, now the pants are 40% off, and Empire does no price adjustments. thumbsdown:
> I always buy something small from a store before I spend more money with them... these guys are crossed off the list.
> 
> For Canadian retailers, I like The Boardroom Vancouver, Source Snowboards, and Island Snow out of Kelowna.


Well as for the slow shipping they are located in Quebec and you are in Alberta.
:thumbsdown: for the price adjustment


----------



## Zee

seant46 said:


> Well as for the slow shipping they are located in Quebec and you are in Alberta.
> :thumbsdown: for the price adjustment


True, Quebec is on the other end of the country. 
It's not the speed that bothers me so much as the shipping cost, and then no price adjustment when the stuff went on sale even before it got here...


----------



## pcdawg

Adam C said:


> I'm impressed with alternative113.com. I ordered my board and bindings on Sunday they got around to shipping it Tuesday and I received it today so two days for shipping thanks to puralator.


+1

Thanks for the site, i got some stuff from alternative and got them in two days as well.


----------



## Guest

I bought from daddiesboardshop several times before they started using USPS. It was cool to email them during business hours and having a response within 10 minutes sometimes. You can ask them if they're willing to mark the value a little lower to help with fees, which they were willing to do when I last shopped with them.


----------



## CoopersTroopers

seant46 said:


> :thumbsdown: for the price adjustment


What kind of credit card did you use? Some of them do offer 30-day price protection. Worth looking into if it was a semi-decent chunk of change.


----------



## Zee

CoopersTroopers said:


> What kind of credit card did you use? Some of them do offer 30-day price protection. Worth looking into if it was a semi-decent chunk of change.


I paid by on-line Interac... so SOL. It wasn't that much, about $40. Not worth that hassle.


----------



## hpin

*sometimes brick and mortar can be cheaper*

This isnt an online store but in case anyone was looking for good deals, my friend just bought a DH2 at Easy Rider for $250 canadian. That's cheaper than what I paid in total for my swindle from sierra in Feb. And yeah outerwear were on sale too. Well you just don't think about shopping for snowboard gear when it's this nice outside.


----------



## zenboarder

I don't know why DogFunk and Backcountry are listed as Canada friendly retailers considering they choose to ship via UPS which just gouges you for the brokerage fees. It is ridiculous that items covered under NAFTA cost 40$ more for brokerage via UPS vs USPS...


----------



## Free_Rider

Does anyone know of a Canadian retail store that carrys Nike boots? Perferably somewhere in the Toronto, Ontario area?


----------



## Siren

*Another retailer to add to the list*

Fresh Air Concept in Kelowna, BC.

Ordered a NS Infinity (last year's model) from them on the 8th, arrived (Ontario) on the 14th. They charged $20 for shipping. Board arrived with a few little scratches on the top sheet, but not enough to complain about. Overall, a good buying experience.


----------



## m1k3_88

Free_Rider, Just west of toronto out in oakville, I know Hustler snowboards carries nike boots. Welcome - Hustler - Snow, Skate and wakeboard


----------



## bigwhiffa

Here is a link to a great snowboard shop.

FREE shipping to the continental US on orders over $50. 

They have a ton of stuff and are selling old stock at up to 40% off.

Check it out for some good deals for the upcoming season.


----------



## swifty

Anyone know a discount code for The Source's Online store. They are the only place I can find that has both the board (Lib Tech Dark Series) and bindings I want (Ride SPI). Would love to make it a little cheaper if I could, Need to pay for season passes as well this month.


----------



## Shred_Always

Thanks for posting this!

I was looking on different sites and found some sick stuff but there were all in the us.. and the duty fees and all that was way to expensive..

thanks again


----------



## DoubleT77

Too many posts to read through.... Anyone know which online store ships UPSP to Canada and carries Never Summer Boards?


----------



## Chris2347

freeride boardshop is a company in the Okanagan BC, which sells Never Summer online - dunno how their prices rate though


----------



## DoubleT77

Thanks but the board is way cheaper if I buy it from the States.


----------



## m_jel

go find the board you want on a website then figure out where they ship.... pretty simple


----------



## Donutz

DoubleT77 said:


> Thanks but the board is way cheaper if I buy it from the States.


Even with shipping, taxes, etc?

Hey, if you can manage it, please do a favour for your fellow canucks (see, I even spell 'favour' correctly  ): If you end up buying a board mail-order from the US, post the total costs involved. It'd be interesting to see how it stacks up once you've added in everything.


----------



## zenboarder

Donutz said:


> Even with shipping, taxes, etc?
> 
> Hey, if you can manage it, please do a favour for your fellow canucks (see, I even spell 'favour' correctly  ): If you end up buying a board mail-order from the US, post the total costs involved. It'd be interesting to see how it stacks up once you've added in everything.


I bought a board from evo gear that was on clearance... Last years park star for 240, free shipping to a PO box, then paid 60$ via USPS to get it sent up to Canada and paid another 10$ of GST. All in all it was about 315 cnd. If I could have found the board locally it would have been cheaper to buy it here but since I was looking for a wide board and none of the shops in Canada had any I had to resort to ordering from the US. Frankly though people were clearing out the park stars for ~300 or so locally but they just didn't have the right sizing.


----------



## Lupin

I got a Capita Scaremaster from The House for 239.99 and the shipping was 36 dollars. When it got here I paid 30 dollars in taxes and duty. So overall the cost was approximately 306 dollars. And I got a free pair of dragon sunglasses.

In Canada a new stairmaster is 399 + tax(ONT)=450. So I saved about 150 from getting the board in the states. Although, the 399 price tag is for a 2011 model and the Scaremaster is the 2009 model. But I actually prefer the 2009 model since I like the core in it better. So overall it worked out for me. The House ships USPS so when the board got here all I paid was tax plus a 5 dollar brokerage charge (for some reason no duty).

I also got boots and bindings from evo gear. Their shipping rate includes all duties/taxes/brokerage, I paid 60 dollars for shipping and nothing when the stuff got to my door. Worked out really well since I would have paid 60 dollars in taxes if I bought in Canada and twice as much for the actual gear.


----------



## zenboarder

Lupin said:


> I got a Capita Scaremaster from The House for 239.99 and the shipping was 36 dollars. When it got here I paid 30 dollars in taxes and duty. So overall the cost was approximately 306 dollars. And I got a free pair of dragon sunglasses.
> 
> In Canada a new stairmaster is 399 + tax(ONT)=450. So I saved about 150 from getting the board in the states. Although, the 399 price tag is for a 2011 model and the Scaremaster is the 2009 model. But I actually prefer the 2009 model since I like the core in it better. So overall it worked out for me. The House ships USPS so when the board got here all I paid was tax plus a 5 dollar brokerage charge (for some reason no duty).
> 
> I also got boots and bindings from evo gear. Their shipping rate includes all duties/taxes/brokerage, I paid 60 dollars for shipping and nothing when the stuff got to my door. Worked out really well since I would have paid 60 dollars in taxes if I bought in Canada and twice as much for the actual gear.


While I did the same thing thats not really a fair comparison since the price was for a three year old model. Frankly unless you are buying gear thats on fire sale pricing you are going to come out on the losing end of the equation buying from the states. You probably didnt pay duty because the board was made in the US and was covered under NAFTA.


----------



## Lupin

Actually it says right on the board that it is made in Austria. 

I think they didn't charge duty because they thought it was shipped as a gift since the sunglasses were listed as a gift.

But duty on snowboards (not made in the US) is supposed to be 7.5 percent.

Even on new gear it is sometimes cheaper to buy in the states. On everything you buy you should just do a quick comparison, it doesn't take long.

For example, the stepchild reverse latchkey is 450 in Canada and 319 in the states. The shipping from evo for that board is about 70 dollars. Since with evo you pay nothing when the board arrives, the total cost is about 390 dollars, which is significantly cheaper than buying in Canada.

Alternatively, a k2 WWW in Canada is 399, while in the states I believe it costs somewhere around 379 so in that case, it is better to buy in Canada.

My advice is to figure out what you want to buy and then look around for where it will be cheapest overall, including US stores. Unless you are supporting a little mom and pop store.

In my case the snowboarding store near me is sporting life and trust me, they do not need my help. Plus they pretty much carry exclusively burton and I didn't want a burton board.


----------



## zenboarder

Lupin said:


> Alternatively, a k2 WWW in Canada is 399, while in the states I believe it costs somewhere around 379 so in that case, it is better to buy in Canada.


Yeah I just always find it is such a nightmare with all the dumb rules about XYZ not shipping brands ABC to Canada and the whole crap with the UPS fiasco. Take places like dogfunk absolutely unusable since the shipping is often in the hundreds of dollars.


----------



## shredder07

support local boardshops and buy local!


----------



## happydude

if you are looking for a Nitro Rook this season Empire has the austin smith one off pro model(a rook with different graphics) for $399 canadian with free shipping in canada. where as the rook is $549

Nitro Austin Smith Pro Series 156 | Empire Online Skate & Snowboard Shop

i couldn't find it cheaper anywhere, even in the states it is priced at $479!
maybe they priced it wrong but it went through at $399 when i bought one.


----------



## Zee

Seattle Snowboard Connection no longer ships to Canada... 

Welcome to the Seattle Snowboard Connection

"To better serve our domestic customers we are no longer shipping outside the United States"

Too bad, I liked that place... business must be good.


----------



## robert_burnett

*Freeride Just started their end of season sale online...*

Boards, boots, bindings, jackets, pants, goggles just went on sale at Freeride Boardshop | Canada's source for Snowboards,Skateboards, Longboards, Skate Shoes, & Sunglasses.


----------



## dice

In Ontario! Out with 25% sale now but what I wanted is already sold out! They still have a bunch of good stuff if anyone interested. Cheers...

Meltdown Snowboard Shop


----------



## Sudden_Death

shredder07 said:


> support local boardshops and buy local!


Great sentiment, if you can actually get what you want from your local shop.Or should you buy something lesser or that you don't really want just so they stay in business?If my local shop has what I want I will buy from them even if it is more costly but I am not going to buy just because they are local.


----------



## hpin

My local shops have started their sale mid-march at 30% which beats anything the US online stores has.
Even sportmart had the K2 Raygun at $235 at one point.


----------



## dice

Mine already at 30, 40% and 50% for 2010's! Still... Selection is limited and don't carry all brands. Ones I want are 20% off while I just found same board i'm looking for today at 50% off at US online. So I snagged it. 

Don't understand why US shops go as far as 50% while it's hard to get anything good at Canada online stores above 20%!!!! 

Oh well... Cheers


----------



## mangtarn

*thinkempire*

I was looking for a longboard for off season on thinkempire. there was this one model that i really liked and the price was really good. so i decided to buy it the next day when i borrow my mom's credit card. turns out the price went up 40 bucks overnight. so i just bought a longboard at alternative113. pretty easy transaction there.


----------



## hpin

dice said:


> Mine already at 30, 40% and 50% for 2010's! Still... Selection is limited and don't carry all brands. Ones I want are 20% off while I just found same board i'm looking for today at 50% off at US online. So I snagged it.
> 
> Don't understand why US shops go as far as 50% while it's hard to get anything good at Canada online stores above 20%!!!!
> 
> Oh well... Cheers


Which board was 50% off and which site did you get it from?


----------



## dice

It was s 2011 K2 www 156 wide which I got for $189 (50% off). Can't remember the site, but it was a small shop in the mid west. I found it through "bing" by mistake while I switched off google !!! Last one and they were sold out of almost everything else.

Oh, and it cost me $10 shipping (2 day UPS) to a border cross point in US 30 minutes away. I drive over, pick it up and drive back. No duties or customs. Just pay taxes and it's all good!


----------



## caribou

Thanks for throwing this together, definitly helped with my end of the season shopping spree (cosuldn't help myself). Picked up some burton CO2s at a great price from the source.

Another Canadian friendly US site to tack on to the list would be REI.com, bit of a steep shipping cost, but when you find a $600 board at 30% off it's worth it

edit: Aparently REI (and everyone else) advertise that they ship to Canada but in fact have vendor deals with most manufactures that they can't sell their goods outside the US border. What a load of BS

That sweet deal I was talking about was on an Arbor A-Frame, which seems to retail at just over 600 USD. That same board here in Canada retails for 750 CDN, even though our dollar is stronger. In europe it's worse, the A-frames I've seen on-line or in the shops here in France go for 750 EURO! That's over $1000!

So long story short, after much searching and phonecalls, found a board shop in Toronto that's selling the A-Frame for %40 off the retail price, and I have one on lay-away untill I get home for a visit in June. Damn thing's still costing me more than it would on REI with the %30 discount AND shipping.

Comming to the realisation that even snowboard companies are cut-throat and greedy when it comes to thier pricing just sucks. Where's the love?


----------



## itsneversummer

legallyillegal said:


> (Canada) Boardzone (owned/operated by West49) is nice, but be wary. Their inventory system is a bit wonky, so if they send you the wrong item/size/whatever, you'll have to fight (with nice people) to get them to reimburse your shipping costs.
> 
> (US) Backcountry.com, Backcountryoutlet.com, Dogfunk.com, Tramdock.com, Steepandcheap.com, Whiskeymilitia.com are owned/operated by Backcountry Corp. However, you can't combine carts.
> 
> (US) Sierrasnowboard.com is also Canadian friendly.
> 
> WARNING: BACKCOUNTRY/SIERRA BOTH USE UPS FOR INT'L SHIPPING. UPS = RIDICULOUS BROKERAGE FEES
> WARNING: BACKCOUNTRY/SIERRA BOTH USE UPS FOR INT'L SHIPPING. UPS = RIDICULOUS BROKERAGE FEES
> WARNING: BACKCOUNTRY/SIERRA BOTH USE UPS FOR INT'L SHIPPING. UPS = RIDICULOUS BROKERAGE FEES


UPS is the worst for Brokerage fees. Always be sure the shipper is USPS if your from Canada.


----------



## Jenzo

Will update this over the next while, if anyone has any suggestions let me know!
Going through the links people suggested as well.

Also, the reason backcountry etc. is fine for Canada is they add the charges to your order. It can be ok if you make a big order. At least there are no surprises at the door.


----------



## danimaltron

One thing you fellow Canadians that are relatively close to a US border can try is to ship your product to a package holding place. I use Ship Happens.

This allows me to take advantage of free shipping deals that are offered to US addresses. I then drive across, pay $5 and pick up my package. I then bring it back across the border.... and usually, I don't get charged anything. Beware, that it depends on the border officer you get. But if your only spending $100 - $300 it's usually not a big deal and they just let you through. But just be warned, you should be prepared in case they charge you duty. And print off a receipt when to show the officer.

Mt. Baker is just across the border from me. Next season, I'm going to order a board, pick it up that morning, mount my bindings, and ride it for the day at Baker then bring it back


----------



## Jenzo

danimaltron said:


> One thing you fellow Canadians that are relatively close to a US border can try is to ship your product to a package holding place. I use Ship Happens.
> 
> This allows me to take advantage of free shipping deals that are offered to US addresses. I then drive across, pay $5 and pick up my package. I then bring it back across the border.... and usually, I don't get charged anything. Beware, that it depends on the border officer you get. But if your only spending $100 - $300 it's usually not a big deal and they just let you through. But just be warned, you should be prepared in case they charge you duty. And print off a receipt when to show the officer.
> 
> Mt. Baker is just across the border from me. Next season, I'm going to order a board, pick it up that morning, mount my bindings, and ride it for the day at Baker then bring it back


Yes I have done this many times for various things, bicycles, camping gear etc. You can also get them to ship you the packages (for those brands retailers won't ship to Canada)

I have used package express this is oood for people in Vancouver area, and there's a few in Oroville for those in the interior of BC (Okanagan) such as Ship Happens. I know a few people who have used Betta's Services as well, though they don't forward packages.

*ALWAYS BRING RECEIPTS FOR ALL ITEMS WHEN YOU GO BACK ACROSS BORDER, DON'T RELY ON YOUR PACKAGES HAVING RECEIPTS!
Paypal receipts work fine.*

I'll add this into the guide if I have room.


----------



## Justin

Galactic Snow Sports - Used skis from: $39; Used snowboards: $29.99; Used ski boots: $19; Used snowboard boots: $19
Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard, Package, Bindings, Boots
both these guys ship usps to canada.


----------



## Jenzo

Justin said:


> Galactic Snow Sports - Used skis from: $39; Used snowboards: $29.99; Used ski boots: $19; Used snowboard boots: $19
> Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard, Package, Bindings, Boots
> both these guys ship usps to canada.


Hey that's kinda neat, a used retailer.


----------



## craig-b

danimaltron said:


> One thing you fellow Canadians that are relatively close to a US border can try is to ship your product to a package holding place. I use Ship Happens.
> 
> This allows me to take advantage of free shipping deals that are offered to US addresses. I then drive across, pay $5 and pick up my package. I then bring it back across the border.... and usually, I don't get charged anything. Beware, that it depends on the border officer you get. But if your only spending $100 - $300 it's usually not a big deal and they just let you through. But just be warned, you should be prepared in case they charge you duty. And print off a receipt when to show the officer.
> 
> Mt. Baker is just across the border from me. Next season, I'm going to order a board, pick it up that morning, mount my bindings, and ride it for the day at Baker then bring it back


Ship happens is a life saver!

Used it so many times for some of those sites that just dont send outside of the US.


----------



## Jenzo

I have done a major update to the shops and trimmed the garbage, updated the board brands. I have also done a little write up on how to use package receivers.

I am slowly trying to collect info on snowboard retailers and which have good shipping policies. Please help me out if you know of any I missed. I am looking at shops that ship USPS, UPS all inclusive or Fedex.


----------



## couch

*Canadian Cartel*

I am new to this site but was excited to see this thread. I picked up new gear last year but there are some new guys working out of Vancouver. I grabbed this from their FB page.


_Born in the true North Strong and Free. The Canadian Cartel is a members’ only site offering limited time sales on all the top Action Sports brands for 50-70% below retail. Finally you can get the best gear the pro’s are rock’in shipped directly to your door. _

It is a members only site meaning you have to join (user name and password) to get in but once you are in the prices are pretty awesome. For one more day they have Stepchild Snowboards on sale.

1) Stepchild Wms Moustache Rider - $275
2) SC P.sucks 152 - $249
3) SC Simon Pro 153 - $259
4) SC Pow Sucks 152 - $249
5) SC Chi-Borg 152 - $269
6) SC Chi-Borg 155 - $265
7) SC 32 Collab 152 - $259
8) SC JP Walker Pro - $259
9) SC Wms Harlequin $249

They have sold out of 6 models.

Hope that helps someone out. It was a lot of typing.

Couch


----------



## Jenzo

Added Canadian Cartel


----------



## roboelmo

couch said:


> I am new to this site but was excited to see this thread. I picked up new gear last year but there are some new guys working out of Vancouver. I grabbed this from their FB page.
> 
> 
> _Born in the true North Strong and Free. The Canadian Cartel is a members’ only site offering limited time sales on all the top Action Sports brands for 50-70% below retail. Finally you can get the best gear the pro’s are rock’in shipped directly to your door. _
> 
> It is a members only site meaning you have to join (user name and password) to get in but once you are in the prices are pretty awesome. For one more day they have Stepchild Snowboards on sale.
> 
> 1) Stepchild Wms Moustache Rider - $275
> 2) SC P.sucks 152 - $249
> 3) SC Simon Pro 153 - $259
> 4) SC Pow Sucks 152 - $249
> 5) SC Chi-Borg 152 - $269
> 6) SC Chi-Borg 155 - $265
> 7) SC 32 Collab 152 - $259
> 8) SC JP Wlaker Pro - $259
> 9) SC Wms Harlequin $249
> 
> They have sold out of 6 models.
> 
> Hope that helps someone out. It was a lot of typing.
> 
> Couch


Just had a look at the Canadian Cartel site. To me it seems to function as a group buy site.

A little warning though. Even though they are selling stepchild boards for 50% off; they don't tell you the model year. I think those stepchild boards are actually 08/09 models (two seasons ago). So just a little warning, as last years snowboard models are normally already 40-50% off in most stores; and old years are usually even cheaper.


----------



## Jenzo

roboelmo said:


> Just had a look at the Canadian Cartel site. To me it seems to function as a group buy site.
> 
> A little warning though. Even though they are selling stepchild boards for 50% off; they don't tell you the model year. I think those stepchild boards are actually 08/09 models (two seasons ago). So just a little warning, as last years snowboard models are normally already 40-50% off in most stores; and old years are usually even cheaper.


Yes, when I Googled prices I matched up the graphics with what came up on Google shopping. The prices are in line with most sites. Not an amazing deal though as far as I could tell. I mentioned that in the listing.


----------



## couch

roboelmo said:


> Just had a look at the Canadian Cartel site. To me it seems to function as a group buy site.
> 
> A little warning though. Even though they are selling stepchild boards for 50% off; they don't tell you the model year. I think those stepchild boards are actually 08/09 models (two seasons ago). So just a little warning, as last years snowboard models are normally already 40-50% off in most stores; and old years are usually even cheaper.


I am pretty sure they are 2010 at least that is what I got. What is a group buy site?

Couch


----------



## Jenzo

couch said:


> I am pretty sure they are 10/11 at least that is what I got. What is a group buy site?
> 
> Couch


It's not really a group buy.. group buy means a certain number of people have to buy the product to get a discount, like say we all pitched in to order a container of snowboards from China... we would have to buy say 100 to get the bulk pricing, so 100 people would need to buy one.
The deal would only be made once everyone put their money in. 

This site just looks like "The Clymb". Day long or more "deals" to get you excited to buy. Maybe overstock or last years models.


----------



## couch

I did notice that they extended the Stepchild sale until tomorrow. They also have the Callabo 32 152 for $199. It is a season 2010 model.


----------



## Jenzo

Added more shipping receivers located in Blaine and Point Roberts.


----------



## Jenzo

Added Prolens, good cheap shipping for goggs and gogg lenses.


----------



## Ryan_T

Sanction. Been there a few times (Steeles/Yonge) in Toronto. Good selection of boards, including Arbor and NS. Also carries helmets, clothes, skateboards, etc. Good people. My buddy just got an entire setup from them at this year's Ski/Snowboard show.

sanctionsnow.com


----------



## hanzosteel

this year sanction is also stocking some bataleon, never summer, lobster, DC. stuff that's hard to find in the east.


----------



## Jenzo

They may be a good shop but they don't seem to have much of an online presence, so I didn't add them.

EDIT: Guess I can add them, they seem to have a few more boards displayed online now.


----------



## mtx

Canadian or USA retailers? Who's better? Can't decide if I should buy my board in Canada or pick up in States...


----------



## faridk89

any Idea where a good place to look for 2011 390 boss bindings online at a discount price, since they're pretty much the same as the 2012's?


----------



## couch

So it looks like Canadian Cartel has changed their shipping - it is now free over $50. They also look like they have a pretty good Arson sale going right now.


----------



## Jenzo

couch said:


> So it looks like Canadian Cartel has changed their shipping - it is now free over $50. They also look like they have a pretty good Arson sale going right now.


lol wouldn't it be more on the up and up to just admit you are from Canadian Cartel? Every post you make is about them :laugh:
I'll make the shipping changes... have to do another big update, been really busy with school and buying stuff that doesnt fit :dunno:


----------



## dag/rj

Hi people!!!
I´m from Brazil and I have a friend (my sister´s boyfriend) that is living in Canada. 
He will come back in late december and I want to buy a new board, bindings and boots so he can bring to me. 
I look around at many american sites, but they don´t ship all brands to other countries. Only a few. 
Besides, I really wanna know how works to buy something at a USA online store and ship this to Canada?
Do I have to pay taxes? How would I pay that?
I´ve been thinking that´s more easier to buy at a Canada online store. 
Do you know any web site to compare prices of the stores and show where can I get the best price or do I have to look into every site to see that???
I want to congratulate everyone in this forum for your great tips....I´ve already search at all websites you indicated in this forum...It really helped a lot!!!
Best regards. 
OBS: My sister spent 2 last months there and loved Canada. She went to many cities....Montreal, Quebec, Vancouver, New Scotia, Lake louise, Banff, Niagara Falls and others that I don´t remember right now. I wanna go in 2013 to Banff, Lake Louise and Whistler. Maybe in 2012 if my sister´s boyfriend continue there. He´s living in Calgary. Easy to go to Banff and Lake Louise.


----------



## ianim8

Its great place to live.
Im in the mid-west so I cant really say much about our spots.
However, Big White or anywhere in Kelowna is sweet to ride 

I've purchased online from the states many times.
Its the duty costs of going over the border that gets you.
Funny, out of the 6 times, Ive only been hit twice but they were huge purchases 
Empire in the east has a decent online store, got my Burton Malavitas there.
There is also the The Source Online.
You will find some deals in Canada but a times you just cant avoid gambling buying online from the US.
Its not the US that screws you, its Canada's insane duties and taxes


----------



## Jenzo

ianim8 said:


> Its great place to live.
> Im in the mid-west so I cant really say much about our spots.
> However, Big White or anywhere in Kelowna is sweet to ride
> 
> I've purchased online from the states many times.
> Its the duty costs of going over the border that gets you.
> Funny, out of the 6 times, Ive only been hit twice but they were huge purchases
> Empire in the east has a decent online store, got my Burton Malavitas there.
> There is also the The Source Online.
> You will find some deals in Canada but a times you just cant avoid gambling buying online from the US.
> Its not the US that screws you, its Canada's insane duties and taxes


Not really if you use the right shipping methods. It's the shipping that kills a bit, because if you have to send something back you end up paying double for shipping. Still I save enough money that it is worth it, just make sure what you order is what you REALLY want and if possible try it on at a shop first. The only time I ever got dinged big for duty was a huge order of clothes. I almost wonder if they base their checks on the size of the order. Of course the smarter shops could just be putting "made in usa" on the invoices which would explain the lack of duty.


----------



## Jenzo

So I ordered some gloves from thinkEmpire. They came in one business day. One glove was missing a liner, I emailed the issue and a day later they sent me a new set of liners! Nice service !


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>>

Hi guys, Im thinking in buying some gnu mutant bindings (want cinch ctx but no luck :-S) from us retail list here and a friend is going to receive it in her house in montreal and then send it to me in argentina. Only usps shipping is detailed, no mention about taxes, so I think maybe can be charged when she receive it right??
My question: how is the higher % they can charge you????? 8,5%???. the whole order is 220 CAD$. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bones

<<AnGeLu$>> said:


> Only usps shipping is detailed, no mention about taxes, so I think maybe can be charged when she receive it right??
> My question: how is the higher % they can charge you????? 8,5%???. the whole order is 220 CAD$. Thanks!!!!


You need to ask Argentina customs.

In most countries, sales to foreign countries are tax-free by the selling country. Ie An Argentinian buying online from the US. There is no US tax for this sale. There probably is Argentinian tax and maybe duties to be paid on bringing in foreign goods. 

In Canada, for example, you pay the sales tax that you would normally have paid if you bought goods in Canada (13% in a lot of provinces). In addition, you may have to pay duty depending on the type of goods and the country of origin. In addition, you may have to pay a brokerage fee to the shipping company who basically fronts the taxes owing to Argentinian customs on your behalf. The shipping companies also get you twice by charging really high international shipping charges. 

The cheapest (legal) ways to avoid a lot of these costs is to either: a) go to the US, buy the stuff and bring back yourself. Your country might give tax exemptions if you're out of the country long enough or if the value of the stuff is below a certain limit. Even if you have to pay tax and duty, at least you're saving the brokerage fee and the shipping charges or b) get it shipped by mail (USPS) Their shipping charges are much lower and the receiving postal service generally charges a pretty low brokerage fee (Canada Post charges about $5) You still have to pay the tax/duty and the mail can be slow, but usually not too bad.

I find on this forum, that a lot of people confuse taxes, duty and brokerage. Very few things (if any) are tax free, but quite a lot are duty-free (but you still pay tax). Brokerage fees have nothing to do with either, they're charged by the shipping company and they can set their own rates. Border guards may or may not do anything, it's their individual call.

In Canada, at least, you're paying taxes, extra for shipping, extra for brokerage fees. Add those all up and you need to find a pretty good deal in the US to make it worth your while. But, there are a lot of pretty good deals, particularly on car parts, some snowboarding gear, some electronics, some clothing, etc. You just need to do the math.


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>>

Great, thank you for your detailed input, as you said I found very expensive sending things from canada to Arg so I went with ebay as you can arranged with seller to remove packages, labels and lower the value (children do not do that is illegal!), and of course the shipping cost is reasonable. My Lib T.rice is on its way to argie . Im an ebayaholic but never spent more than 100$ so will be dificult to sleep next 20 days till I have my hands on it hahaha


----------



## faridk89

Anyone see any last year model Lib-Tech Skate Bananas online for a decent price? I've had some trouble with ordering stuff off of ebay recently so rather not take the risk buying a high price item from there 

ps... paypal is stupid as !%$!, as long as the seller provides a tracking number they won't do anything, even if they sent you a fake/wrong item


----------



## Sudden_Death

faridk89 said:


> Anyone see any last year model Lib-Tech Skate Bananas online for a decent price? I've had some trouble with ordering stuff off of ebay recently so rather not take the risk buying a high price item from there
> 
> ps... paypal is stupid as !%$!, as long as the seller provides a tracking number they won't do anything, even if they sent you a fake/wrong item


 Found this, https://surfparadise.com/store/snow/snowboards/mens/6268 and they have more sizes in the yellow at the same price.


----------



## Soggysnow

Stumbled on this tonight when looking for a chicks belt.

http://www.frontsideshop.ca/


:thumbsup:


----------



## jza

H.A.F SkateShop

Local CORE shop from Truro, Nova Scotia.

FREE shipping on orders over $99

Bataleon, Switchback, Technine, Union, 32, dc, oneill, nomis, Oakley, spy, vonzipper, Bern, Sandbox and a full on skateshop.

GREAT DUDES TO DEAL WITH! Highly reccomend supporting this shop. fully stocked shop although to buy burton you need to call the shop.


----------



## poutanen

Not sure if it's been posted in here before, but I used to by all my gear from Corbetts in Oakville. They also have an eBay store for their overstocked/last years stuff. Free shipping in Canada. Some decent deals to be had.

items in action sports outlet ski ski deals resort valley volkl sking store on eBay!


----------



## OldDog

jay777 said:


> My order took a little while, only because some of the stuff I ordered was out of stock and they had to get it from another source.
> 
> I inquired about what was taking so long and that is what they told me.
> 
> When I got the email that my order had been shipped, it showed up in 2 days.


Sportinglife.ca sucks a dick! Customer service is a joke, shipped an order that was cancelled after they said one item was unavailable. It has taken 11 days and 15+ to ship orders (still haven't shipped one of them) with no info or updates as to why. They have decent sales prices, but no better than some other sites. I'll never order from these sorry fucks again. I can't get over the generally shitty delivery and service from Canadian online retailers.

These people are only in business because there is no real competition. In the states they would go under in 5 minutes. Fucking Canada... :cheeky4:


----------



## Lovethebean

The guys over at Alter Ego Sports are having a pretty decent Black Friday weekend sale. Looks like they have a pretty solid line up of new gear too. Snowboard Stuff on Sale - Alter Ego Sports :: Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada


----------



## kerpao

Sorry for reviving an old thread but just wanna say thanks for having these. Got my goggles of boardroom shop which is awesome since they have asian fit and they fit me!! also waiting for my bern helmet to ship from canadian cartel


----------



## whatupdet

I'm not sure if this is being maintained but it's a big help. Anyone have any experience with Pacific boarder? I was thinking about ordering my bindings and goggles from them though I may order boots from sourceboards or freerideboardshop as they have more selection in my size.


----------



## Sycomore

Ordered and received a 2014 K2 Happy Hour and 2014 Burton Cartel bindings from respectively Meltdown (Meltdown | Canada) and The Source (The Source Calgary - Edmonton - Red Deer).

Great service, fast delivery, trouble free purchases. Recommended.


----------



## Thatsnowboarder

Thanks i hate finding boards i like but cant get them out to canada but naw i can:yahoo: :rock:


----------



## poutanen

jayboard1 said:


> My friend created an online outerwear/hoodie builder for snowboarders.


And how is this Vermont company related to "Canadian Online Snowboard Retailers?" :facepalm3:

One of your posts says you weren't trying to spam, but you most obviously are.


----------



## quebecrider

Hey guys, looking to find a 2016 arbor westmark rocker size 152 in canada. The only size shops near me have are 154mw and 155. I really want that board.

thanks ahead:grin::wink::smile:


----------



## Alonzo

quebecrider said:


> Hey guys, looking to find a 2016 arbor westmark rocker size 152 in canada. The only size shops near me have are 154mw and 155. I really want that board.
> 
> thanks ahead:grin::wink::smile:


Royal Board Shop out of Alberta carries Arbor. That's where I ordered my A-Frame from. They have a few locations, so one of them may have one.

Good luck.

Link:
https://www.royalboardshop.com/


----------



## quebecrider

Alonzo said:


> Royal Board Shop out of Alberta carries Arbor. That's where I ordered my A-Frame from. They have a few locations, so one of them may have one.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Link:
> https://www.royalboardshop.com/


Do they ship free to quebec?


----------



## Alonzo

I don't know with certainty, but I would imagine they likely do. I know they ship free to the Yukon.


----------



## quebecrider

Alonzo said:


> I don't know with certainty, but I would imagine they likely do. I know they ship free to the Yukon.


Thank you guys, found the westmark for 416$ in my size tax included where in quebec it would cost me 425$ tax included. They have my size and it looks like shipoing is free.:grin::smile:


----------



## Alonzo

quebecrider said:


> Thank you guys, found the westmark for 416$ in my size tax included where in quebec it would cost me 425$ tax included. They have my size and it looks like shipoing is free.:grin::smile:


Nice, I hope it treats you well.

Cheers.


----------



## Invertex

thinkempire (Canada) has been having a huge sale on for the past few days. 40% off a huge selection of boards. Just thought I'd make an account to let peeps know. A lot of other gear was up to 90% off too, but most of that is over now.


thinkempire.com/snowboard-shop/snowboards/men-models.html?on_sale=41122


----------



## SocialSnow

*Technine website discount*

Hi there, this is a good list. I'd like to add that Technine offers excellent online promotions at different times throughout the year. For example, pre-season, there's a 25% discount on the previous year's gear. Right now (December 2016) we're offering a 30% discount on the second item purchased, and there's a great Boxing Day sale coming up. Just sayin'! We're at Technine.com, and please contact us through there if you have any questions.


----------



## DoubleA

A solid option. Dale is legit.
A legit option. Dale is solid. 
https://www.prairiesupplyco.com


----------



## XLShredz

thanks for this info in here!!!


----------



## Manicmouse

Hopefully it's not too out of date!


----------

